

Disruptive innovations and why great firms are so helpless to survive the impact. - vorador
http://www.msmisp.com/futuretest/Disruptive-cake.htm

======
russell
The article discusses Clayton Christensen's "The Innovator's Dilemma, When New
Technologies Cause Great Firms to Fail", which shows why large entrenched
companies don't survive disruptive technologies. The dilemma for the incumbent
companies is, do I make the the incremental improvements in the current
product (which the customers are demanding) or do I cannibalize it in favor of
a (currently) niche product?

Innovator's Dilemma is out of print, but I strongly encourage any would be
entrepreneur to get hold of a copy. I consider it to be one of the most
important books to read and understand. It will show you how to be disruptive.
The bigger your competitors, the better.

